# The Honoured and The Unburdened



## Lord of the Night (Nov 18, 2009)

Not sure how real these are, given that these releases are a fair bit away, but;

















It appears we are getting another duology in the same vein as A Thousand Sons and Prospero Burns, this time focusing on Calth; specifically, I think, the Underworld War along with the Ultramarines and the Word Bearers. If this is so then I quite welcome this, and the author choices; Rob Sanders A Deeper Darkness was brilliant and showed he can write the Ultramarines not only in a likeable fashion but also avoiding the cookie-cutter style that they can fall into in the hands of a lesser author, and David Annandale proved in The Traveller and Damnation of Pythos that he can really make the Warp scary (something few authors try anymore) and I look forward to seeing what he can do with an entire Legion of creepy and bloodthirsty fanatics.

Release dates, according to Amazon, are April 12th 2016 for The Honoured and May 10th 2016 for The Unburdened. Since that is for the paperback release, subtract a few months for the hardback version, and I think we may be looking at both of these in December at the earliest.

Edit: Sadly however it appears both of these are not true novels, clocking in at 240 pages. So we are getting a larger-novella duology, still it beats nothing I guess. But if the Heresy is going bite-sized as 40k novels seem to, then I may just be done with Black Library.


LotN


----------



## Captain_Loken (Jul 26, 2015)

I have to agree here. it sounded very good as the XVII are one of my favorite legions. Some of my favorite 40k stories involve the Word Bearers and Gillman's pitiful legion. 

Though novellas are quite disappointing, they are better than audio novels and short stories, in my opinion of course.


----------



## Brother Lucian (Apr 22, 2011)

Every heresy novella so far have been limited edition, these look no different.

The big tallarn LE novella was 240 pages.


----------



## Captain_Loken (Jul 26, 2015)

Brother Lucian said:


> Every heresy novella so far have been limited edition, these look no different.
> 
> The big tallarn LE novella was 240 pages.


I'm sure they will still be eBooks, don't you think?


----------



## Brother Lucian (Apr 22, 2011)

Captain_Loken said:


> I'm sure they will still be eBooks, don't you think?


Sure, in a few years. Every LE book sees a general release about 2 years later.


----------



## Captain_Loken (Jul 26, 2015)

Brother Lucian said:


> Sure, in a few years. Every LE book sees a general release about 2 years later.


Sorry, I didn't specify. I meant one not released by BL.


----------



## Brother Lucian (Apr 22, 2011)

Captain_Loken said:


> Sorry, I didn't specify. I meant one not released by BL.


The other stores cant release them before Black library releases them.


----------



## Captain_Loken (Jul 26, 2015)

Brother Lucian said:


> The other stores cant release them before Black library releases them.


haha, never mind. 

Sorry I asked. 

(I wasn't talking about a store)


----------



## Haskanael (Jul 5, 2011)

Captain_Loken said:


> haha, never mind.
> 
> Sorry I asked.
> 
> (I wasn't talking about a store)


you mean someone scanning the pages and putting them up on the internet?


----------



## Captain_Loken (Jul 26, 2015)

Haskanael said:


> you mean someone scanning the pages and putting them up on the internet?


uh is that even possible with a paperback?

No, sorry, I didn't mean to go off topic.


----------



## Angel of Blood (Aug 18, 2010)

Hmm Calth and Novellas?? 

Solid Pass.


----------



## Roninman (Jul 23, 2010)

Isnt Calth done already, there are more interesting things to read than that. We already had collection of shorties of it.


----------



## Angel of Blood (Aug 18, 2010)

No, we really need to flog that dead horse a little more before we're done. After all, who doesn't want more storyline that don't advance the plot in any kind of way on a planet that's already doomed and given up on by the main forces of both sides in a continuing stagnant and bloated series.

I'm psyched as you can tell.


----------



## Brother Lucian (Apr 22, 2011)

I can only imagine that Ultramar is getting special attention due to the pending second comming of Roboute Guiliman


----------



## MontytheMighty (Jul 21, 2009)

I am so excited for more over priced novellas not by ADB , Abnett or Chris Wraight...yaaayyy


----------



## mal310 (May 28, 2010)

I suspect these may be tie in novels/novellas to the new plastic Horus Heresy game. Would seem to fit.


----------



## Captain_Loken (Jul 26, 2015)

mal310 said:


> new plastic Horus Heresy game. .


 
Is a year old new?


Either way, I don't know if they would release a book based on a year old version of HH. However, I have read arguments of product placements in the novels. I do also think that they release books too frequently to really tie them into new versions of the game. Though, this is just speculation.


----------



## Brother Lucian (Apr 22, 2011)

The last game tiein was the execution force novella for the assassins boardgame based on it.

Is there a new horus heresy themed board game comming out?


----------



## Angel of Blood (Aug 18, 2010)

Captain_Loken said:


> Is a year old new?
> 
> 
> Either way, I don't know if they would release a book based on a year old version of HH. However, I have read arguments of product placements in the novels. I do also think that they release books too frequently to really tie them into new versions of the game. Though, this is just speculation.





Brother Lucian said:


> The last game tiein was the execution force novella for the assassins boardgame based on it.
> 
> Is there a new horus heresy themed board game comming out?


He means the new Heresy miniatures that GW are releasing, made of the normal plastic, like the other miniatures. As opposed tot he resin Forge World Heresy miniatures.


----------



## Brother Lucian (Apr 22, 2011)

Ah, so not a specific horus heresy themed game.


----------



## Captain_Loken (Jul 26, 2015)

Brother Lucian said:


> Ah, so not a specific horus heresy themed game.



It's actually a lot of fun. Maybe not HH based, but 30k definitely. If I'm not mistaken the Space Marine units use MkII power armor, so it looks different. As well as the weaponry.


----------



## Brother Lucian (Apr 22, 2011)

Captain_Loken said:


> It's actually a lot of fun. Maybe not HH based, but 30k definitely. If I'm not mistaken the Space Marine units use MkII power armor, so it looks different. As well as the weaponry.


Im not sure which game you are refering to. Is it that Drop Assault game im seeing mentioned for ipads?


----------



## Captain_Loken (Jul 26, 2015)

Brother Lucian said:


> Im not sure which game you are refering to. Is it that Drop Assault game im seeing mentioned for ipads?


No, though that's a good game too 

I's a physical miniature game just like the tabletop 40k... now I'm pretty sure it's not just a board game. I think it's the same as a the tabletop 40k game, just with 30k era guys and equipment. I will post a link in an edit.


EDIT: For some dumb reason I can't seem to find specific info about it in particular, only the models themselves and rules. Which makes me think it's like a side kind of game from 40k with different models.

Another BIG 40k forum... I won't name it... has an entire area dedicated to the Horus Heresy rules, models, Tactica, ect. Which is where I saw it for the first time.


----------



## Angel of Blood (Aug 18, 2010)

Brother Lucian said:


> Im not sure which game you are refering to. Is it that Drop Assault game im seeing mentioned for ipads?





Captain_Loken said:


> No, though that's a good game too
> 
> I's a physical miniature game just like the tabletop 40k... now I'm pretty sure it's not just a board game. I think it's the same as a the tabletop 40k game, just with 30k era guys and equipment. I will post a link in an edit.
> 
> ...


Right, you both seem to be getting confused.

Loken. You are talking about the Horus Heresy tabletop game that Forge World produce. It has all of its own miniatures, which can be bought through Forge World. It's based off the Legions, not chapters of course, as well as Mechanicum and Solar Auxillia. Being set in 30k not 40k, the armour and vehicles are all older. There are also rules for the Primarchs. Also has it's own rulebooks, several, all hideously over prices. But then the entire range is becoming hideously overpriced. 

Now what Mal310 was talking about, when he said these books are to tie in with the new Heresy models. Is that Games Workshop are also now releasing Horus Heresy models in store and on the website, made from the regular plastic mold instead of Forge Worlds resin. Remember, FW and GW are slightly different, even if technically the same company. These models will be cheaper, but it's rumoured they will be a mini game, more like the assassins box set.

With that said. Let's get back on topic please.


----------



## mal310 (May 28, 2010)

As Angel of Blood said. 

The new plastic models will be coming in a boxed game from GW. One of the stronger rumours places the boxed game as set during the Calth conflict in the Horus Heresy setting. 

Almost all of Black Library's releases now seem to tie in with whatever models they are releasing that month (which I don't like but that's another topic entirely). 

Therefore, taking all that into account I would suspect that these two novels may tie into this new boxed game. That's what I was trying to say.


----------



## Lord of the Night (Nov 18, 2009)

Synopsis for The Honoured and The Unburdened have been released;



The Honoured said:


> In the immediate aftermath of the Word Bearers' attack on Calth, survivors from both sides were driven into the subterranean arcology shelters by the tortured Veridian star. While their primarch Roboute Guilliman had planned for many seemingly unthinkable eventualities, the Ultramarines now face a new war in the underworld - could Steloc Aethon, renowned captain of 'the Honoured' 19th Company, be the one to lead them to ultimate victory over the traitors? Perhaps, if he can master his own bitter desire for vengeance...





The Unburdened said:


> Long considering themselves persecuted by the rest of the Imperium, the apostles of the XVIIth Legion have courted sedition, betrayal and even open heresy for decades. But for Kurtha Sedd of the Third Hand Chapter, the Word Bearers' assault on Calth has proven...troubling. Drawn into the haunted shadows of the planet's underworld, the Chaplain and his devout brethren must now put aside all other concerns and continue to wage war against the Ultramarines, no matter the ultimate cost.


So Captain Aethon from Know No Fear and Kurtha Sedd from Censured are returning. Aethon was a bit character so that doesn't interest me so much, but Kurtha Sedd was wonderfully creepy in Kyme's audio-drama, so his inclusion pleases me.


LotN


----------



## evanswolves (Jun 16, 2013)




----------



## Lord of the Night (Nov 18, 2009)

evanswolves said:


>


Huh. Now that is a LE that I would actually consider.


LotN


----------



## Kharn The Complainer (Aug 19, 2015)

Now I know this is purely a tie in with the boxed game...but...


----------



## evanswolves (Jun 16, 2013)

Lord of the Night said:


> Huh. Now that is a LE that I would actually consider.
> 
> 
> LotN


Just hope they price it right, £40 would be fine, IF the books are the usual £15


----------



## Lord of the Night (Nov 18, 2009)

evanswolves said:


> Just hope they price it right, £40 would be fine, IF the books are the usual £15


Well on Amazon they are both going for around £10, so probably £12-15 per book is right. I would definitely pay £30 for the LE, £35 if there is some extra content within. £40 would be a tougher sell, but if enough LE content is inside i'd probably go for it.


LotN


----------



## evanswolves (Jun 16, 2013)

£18 each, or £45 for the le boxset


----------



## Lord of the Night (Nov 18, 2009)

evanswolves said:


> £18 each, or £45 for the le boxset


http://www.belloflostsouls.net/2015/11/gw-new-battle-boxes-and-pricing-spotted.html

WTF!!!

£18 FOR 192 PAGES!! THAT'S CRAP!! TECH-PRIEST HAD MORE PAGES THAN THAT AND COST LESS!

Black Library have lost their minds. I will most definitely NOT be buying these books from them. Or any book ever again. I seriously can't get over what a massive f**k you this is from them. They dare to charge us £18 for a 192 page novel, which will actually be more like 180 pages of actual content, while on another page charging £15 for a 224 page novel. Just because one is Horus Heresy and the other isn't doesn't mean i'll be dazzled dumb as they clearly expect the customer to be to actually think that £18 for 192 pages is a good deal. Black Library's new business motto is clearly "Less quality. Less quantity. FOR MOAR MONEY!"

I wouldn't buy this book if it were written by ADB and was about Talos and First Claw teaming up with Khayon and the Ezekarion to fight against Grimaldus and the Black Templars, and Kharn, Sevatar and Argel Tal all showed up to lend a hand. Black Library have had their last penny from me. Everything that BL produce from now on, i'll be buying via third party retailers. I'd sooner burn the money than give it to BL and make them think that what they are doing now is ok. It isn't.


LotN


----------



## Brother Lucian (Apr 22, 2011)

They have totally gone nuts with their limited editions. A definite miss. Only limited edition I plan to buy in the future will be the first edition of the Black Legion and its sequel.


----------



## Lord of the Night (Nov 18, 2009)

Brother Lucian said:


> They have totally gone nuts with their limited editions. A definite miss. Only limited edition I plan to buy in the future will be the first edition of the Black Legion and its sequel.


I may not even do that. I think i'd rather get the LE version of _The Black Legion_ on eBay than give money to BL... assuming that the First Edition version of TBL is the same as Talon of Horus's was and not one of the "New" First Editions like Skitarius and Asurmen.


LotN


----------



## evanswolves (Jun 16, 2013)

Order placed for the LE boxset only 2000 copies, iv not bought it, got it bought for me for Xmas, lol


----------



## forkmaster (Jan 2, 2010)

Yeah BL has gone down the nutters. The Calth-story-line is done and over. _Know No Fear_ and _Honour to the Dead_ started it, _Mark of Calth_ explained the after-effects and together with _Censure_ and _Betrayer_ closed it off. There is litterally nothing left to show or explain that these previous stories haven't covered already. Heck the Ultramarine-guy was a nobody and despite that Sedd was interesting in _Censure_, he died. _Calth that Was_ is the only novella needed for this. 

Why not throw in a Isstvan III-story duology about Random Captain nr. 99 of the Sons of Horus and Random Captain nr. 44 of the EC as they battle each other while they're at it? The Horus Here-series is _*NOT*_ a series anymore. It's a sandbox setting to fill out every little blank page with unnecessarry stories.


----------



## Kharn The Complainer (Aug 19, 2015)

forkmaster said:


> Why not throw in a Isstvan III-story duology about Random Captain nr. 99 of the Sons of Horus and Random Captain nr. 44 of the EC as they battle each other while they're at it? The Horus Here-series is _*NOT*_ a series anymore. It's a sandbox setting to fill out every little blank page with unnecessarry stories.



I suggest you delete your post and quickly...
Someone from BL might be reading this and consider your comment to be a great idea! Next thing you, know, we'll have a dozen new Isstvan LEs.


----------



## Lord of the Night (Nov 18, 2009)

In my opinion they've chosen Calth for two reasons. 

First; it has the standard Good Guy vs Bad Guy trope, the Ultramarines and the Word Bearers are probably the best examples of Good and Bad among the entire Legiones Astartes, so to appeal to the people who want to split the box and play two armies, they can do so and have one loyalist and one traitor army, which will also appeal to the people who want one of each rather than two Traitor armies fighting each other.

Second; it is recognizable. Calth is one of THE battles of the Horus Heresy along with Signus, Istvaan III & V and Terra. They aren't going to do a Battle of Terra boxset, Signus doesn't have two Marine armies so they won't go that route, Istvaan III only featured Traitor Legions (yes there were loyalists there but that isn't the same as a true loyalist legion) so that wouldn't be their first choice, Istvaan V is a good choice but it a true loss for the Imperium in every situation, so the scenarios would be biased towards the Traitors and there would be little room for story beyond the Traitors win. So Calth, which featured a true loyalist and a true traitor legion, which was hard fought with no clear winner beyond the Ultramarines kicking the Word Bearers off the already raped planet, which has a lot of potential for story as we've seen from BL publishing an entire anthology solely devoted to it, and is one of the battles that automatically comes to mind whenever we think of the Horus Heresy.

It was likely an easy choice on their part.


LotN


----------



## Brother Subtle (May 24, 2009)

As someone who has bought every HH LE novella thus far... Things are getting a bit of a joke. I spending so much time saving to buy LE's I can't afford to buy the actual novels in between! And now $90 AUS for less than 400 pages total? I'm paying around 23cents each time I turn a page. WTF?


----------



## Lord of the Night (Nov 18, 2009)

Brother Subtle said:


> As someone who has bought every HH LE novella thus far... Things are getting a bit of a joke. I spending so much time saving to buy LE's I can't afford to buy the actual novels in between! And now $90 AUS for less than 400 pages total? I'm paying around 23cents each time I turn a page. WTF?


Then stop. I used to buy every LE novella as well but I stopped when they became a joke. They simply aren't worth the money anymore... i'm not sure they ever were really.


LotN


----------



## Brother Subtle (May 24, 2009)

Yeah I'm hearing you, but each time I go to stop I hear that little man inside my head say "But you've come this far?". Which is sad, in all honestly I'd rather read my Esienhorn or Ravenor omnibus again for the fourth time than reread my HH LE's.


----------



## Lord of the Night (Nov 18, 2009)

Brother Subtle said:


> Yeah I'm hearing you, but each time I go to stop I hear that little man inside my head say "But you've come this far?". Which is sad, in all honestly I'd rather read my Esienhorn or Ravenor omnibus again for the fourth time than reread my HH LE's.


I had the same voice, but I smothered it when I saw that I had spent over £300 on LE's, when quite frankly now I wouldn't spent a half of a third of that on the assembled LE's that I have now. They simply aren't worth it. Just think about what else you could do with that money, and then really look at the LE's and ask yourself; do I enjoy these enough to sacrifice the other stuff I could do with that money? For me the answer was HELL NO.


LotN


----------



## Brother Subtle (May 24, 2009)

True. How long do we wait now to get the LE's in regular hardback? 1 year or 2?

I'm actually saving for a 2nd hand book I've found. Ravenor the Omnibus, hardcover with dust jacket, all near fine condition. $150 with postage. Damn that'd look sweet on my shelf, rare hard to find book.


----------



## Lord of the Night (Nov 18, 2009)

Brother Subtle said:


> True. How long do we wait now to get the LE's in regular hardback? 1 year or 2?
> 
> I'm actually saving for a 2nd hand book I've found. Ravenor the Omnibus, hardcover with dust jacket, all near fine condition. $150 with postage. Damn that'd look sweet on my shelf, rare hard to find book.


About that yeah. I'd rather just wait the year and get them in a normal novella format, or wait a bit longer and see if they are released in an anthology as Brotherhood of the Storm was.


LotN


----------



## Angel of Blood (Aug 18, 2010)

Brother Subtle said:


> True. How long do we wait now to get the LE's in regular hardback? 1 year or 2?
> 
> I'm actually saving for a 2nd hand book I've found. Ravenor the Omnibus, hardcover with dust jacket, all near fine condition. $150 with postage. Damn that'd look sweet on my shelf, rare hard to find book.


Really? I've never seen one. How's it look and where did you find that?



Lord of the Night said:


> About that yeah. I'd rather just wait the year and get them in a normal novella format, or wait a bit longer and see if they are released in an anthology as Brotherhood of the Storm was.
> 
> 
> LotN


Yup. I bought the Wolf King, simply because I hadn't bought any in a long time, so it didn't bother me so much. But I've just stopped buying the Limited Editions generally. As said, i'll just wait for the regular hardback. Hell I never take them out the dust jackets anyway.

Not to mention the fact that I have fuck all interest in Calth anymore. I'd rather read more of Istvaan than fucking Calth. Know No Fear was so god damned good, Calth was amazing. Now, it's stale beyond repair.


----------



## Brother Subtle (May 24, 2009)

Angel of Blood said:


> Really? I've never seen one. How's it look and where did you find that?
> L.


I'll tell you after I buy it!


----------



## Angel of Blood (Aug 18, 2010)

Ha. Is it just the normal omnibus cover in hardback format? Seen a few of them on waterstones market now that I've looked


----------



## MontytheMighty (Jul 21, 2009)

Has ADB's Ragnar sold out?

ADB always produces quality but I think even his work isn't enough to justify the LE pricing


----------



## Angel of Blood (Aug 18, 2010)

MontytheMighty said:


> Has ADB's Ragnar sold out?
> 
> ADB always produces quality but I think even his work isn't enough to justify the LE pricing


Aye that sold out.


----------



## Sevatar (Aug 21, 2013)

It feels like they split one whole book just for $$$ sake. That'd be a new low.


----------



## Brother Lucian (Apr 22, 2011)

Got bored and bought the Unburdened.



A quite interesting start, seeing Kurtha Sedd as a loyal chaplain and his crisis of faith following the rebuke on Khur preheresy. And his following descent into the madness of chaos as time passes. The novella starts to feel somewhat rushed and chaotic by the last third of it, as if the author realized he was running out of alloted pages and had to wrap it up.


----------



## forkmaster (Jan 2, 2010)

Lord of the Night said:


> In my opinion they've chosen Calth for two reasons.
> 
> First; it has the standard Good Guy vs Bad Guy trope, the Ultramarines and the Word Bearers are probably the best examples of Good and Bad among the entire Legiones Astartes, so to appeal to the people who want to split the box and play two armies, they can do so and have one loyalist and one traitor army, which will also appeal to the people who want one of each rather than two Traitor armies fighting each other.
> 
> ...


I don't question the background for the box-set, I question the value for the novellas at hand.

I saw the pricing for them in my local store, which was 20 euros roughly each, so 40 for both novellas, as with LE novellas is quite a generous offer by BLs standards considering the novellas are somewhat 200 pages each.


----------



## theurge33 (Apr 4, 2012)

Question for those who have received. Does it matter which book you read first or is there a suggested reading order? Just got mine in the mail. Thank you.


----------



## Sevatar (Aug 21, 2013)

The Honoured is now out in paperback: http://www.blacklibrary.com/all-products/the-honoured-ebook.html

But not The Unburdened.


----------



## Lord of the Night (Nov 18, 2009)

Sevatar said:


> The Honoured is now out in paperback: http://www.blacklibrary.com/all-products/the-honoured-ebook.html
> 
> But not The Unburdened.


Can't be very long until Unburdened follows.


LotN


----------

